# Then and now photoshop project



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my first attempt at using Photoshop to create then and now photos.  The results are not professional quality, but it is cool for my first try.  The main problem I had was getting lettering to align just right.  I took the now photos at a slightly different angle, which made this challenging.  My photos are of the Enterprise Manufacturing Company in Coleridge, NC.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

Not bad, not bad at all. It shouldn't be too difficult to make the Now photos match the Then by shoving the Now onto a translucent layer, and then using various re-size/warp/perspective-djust tools to make it fit exactly over the Thens.

I would probably in fact adjust the Then and Now photos together, to make them meet in the middle, to minimize any bizarre effects and resolution losses that might creep in.

Well done! Interesting concept.


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think there is a way that I can match the angles of the two photos.  I did create a new layer and change the opacity to get the sides of the buildings lined up.  The problem came with the text on the sign.  I will dig through my photoshop manuals and see if there is a way to perfect this.  It is definitely a cool effect, and I have a few more photos to merge that I can post here later.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 14, 2013)

Very cool. I love this concept. 

Keep it up and post the results!


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 14, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2013)

Why is one of them reversed (mirror image)?


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Why is one of them reversed (mirror image)?



What do you mean by reversed?  Are you talking about how one of them has the black an white photo on the right instead of the left?  I did this because of the subject matter in that particular photo.  I wanted to include the man standing in front of the shop, while still keeping a relative balance between black and white and color.


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the latest photo.  Unfortunately the old photo is not very high quality.  This is the best scan that the library had on file.  Anyways, it is just clear enough to make out the price of gas.  The sign says 64 cents.  Anybody know how long ago gas was near this price?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2013)

nreed_94 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Why is one of them reversed (mirror image)?
> ...



Not, not the color/B&W thing.  One image looks like a mirror image, like the negative was printed wrong.


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

480sparky said:


> nreed_94 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2013)

nreed_94 said:


> ...............  Anyways, it is just clear enough to make out the price of gas.  The sign says 64 cents.  Anybody know how long ago gas was near this price?



1978.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2013)

nreed_94 said:


> .......
> Which one?  All of the photos are circa 1920s, so it may just be the photo quality from back then




One of the two brick building images looks backwards in relation to the other.


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 14, 2013)

One of the two brick building images looks backwards in relation to the other.[/QUOTE]

I think that may just be the symmetry of the building.  I see which one you are talking about, but it is scanned correctly.  Thanks for the date.  I'm too young to remember gas prices below $2


----------

